# Dukh DAROO Sukh ROG Bhaiya ?



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji KI fateh.

This slok is often cited in times of sadness, sickness, death etc..

DUKH DAROO SUKH ROG BHAIYAH..Ja sukh taam na hoee.

This slok is also arbitrarily ADDED to REHRAAS SAHIB, even though it is NOT in the Sikh Rehat maryada Rehraas..

What message does this Slok give us ?

Ordinary people who do "aakhree arth"..LITERAL MEANINGS...will take "DUKH" as sickness, death in the family, some buisness failure, a fire, nuksaan, choree of valuables, etc etc...and SUKH will be birth of a son, buy new house, new car, buisness profits increasing, etc etc

But they fail to notice that GURBANI is NOT about such Dukhs and Sukhs..IT is BRAHMGYAAN..so we must look elsewhere for the real spiritual meanings...

The DUKH is not a Bodily sickness etc..and DAROO or "medicine" is NOT the Pills you take to cure your headache....the DUKH-SUKH mentioned here is of the Mansak..of the Mann type.

It is often the case that whoever has had wealth and station in life..that is everybody regards him as Sukhee"...normally that man is EMPTY of SPIRITUAL...the Parmatma is not staying in his mann..he is too preoccupied with his wealth and status..JAA Sukh taam na hoiee says Guru Ji...and such a Hirda..mann.soul which has no Parmatma inside is actually a ROGI..sick..

Now what do we mean..there is NO Parmatma in some manns..souls ? Can this be ? and if this is true..what SYMPTOMS does such a sick mann show ??

Guru ji gives us the answers..
Tu SACHA SAHIB SIFT swalioah..jin keete so par paiya..
IF the Parmatma is resident in ones mann-soul..that will mean the Parmatma's SIFTS..good qualities, attributes will be present as well. The MOST IMPORTANT attribute of Parmatma is TRUTH (SACH)... the Human Mann and CHARACTER needs this SACH ..TRUTH very much...so if a Human of character has NO TRUTH in him and his actions..then it is clear that the Parmatma is not resident in his soul.....IF there is NO TREASURE of TRUTH inside a man..there will be NO TRUTHFUL LIVING..no such attributes in his viisble character...and such a character will NOT be successful in "crossing" the maya ocean.."Jin PAAR paiyah..."..meaning his PURPOSE in human birth will be unfulfilled. The MAIN PURPOSE of a human birth is for a person to become a REAL HUMAN..full of HUMANITY, BROTHERHOOD, TRUTH, Good character....and soon such a person becomes ONE WITH PARMATMA..He sees GOD in ALL...and on the opposite side..a man without all these qualities..is character-less, low down hypocrite, full of VICES..and UNHUMAN animal...no TRUTH..NO GOOD ATTRIBUTES..Mann is Rogi.

This type of Mansik Sickness..ususally springs out of WEALTH....too much chasing after wealth..breeds humans of the lowest character...MONEY blinkers their eyes..It is a basic truth that MONEY cannot be "collected" without PAAP..cheating, murder, underhand deals, taking of other's Haaks and rights, etc etc...and then this wealth leads to bad habits..drinking womanising..gambling..cruelty.. Now a days being a "RICH" is the craze..and everyone wants to be one without caring about the consequences...come what may..I MUSt be RICH !!! This is NOt to say that ALL rich men are "bad per se.. but MOST definitely are...the Good rich are few and far between.

SO what are the symptoms of a sick mann..a rogi mann..?
1. A Sick Mann or soul beleives itself to be INDEPENDENT self centred...all "I" only. Such a thinking is the result of a sick mann. Such a man will commit paap, cruelties, injustices, evil..without a second thought... 

Its OPPOSITE..is..TU Karta karnna ma nahin..ja hau karee na hoee... OH LORD..YOU are the CREATOR, the DOER of everything..I am NOTHING...and I am UNDER YOUR COMMAND. Such a mann is in SUKH and HEALTHY.

2. It is a serious error to think that this World is all there is to it..PHYSICAL material. Such people will say...ENJOY..LIVE life to the fullest..Who cares about the NEXT and Hereafter !!. Such beleivers will be just interested only in their own luxuries, habits and welfare...without a care about what happens to anybody else...such a mann is Sick.

Its opposite is..those who are FRUGAL..in thought and deed, TRUTHFUL in all matters, Honest, Fearful of GOD...and put others before themsleves...they beleive in the NEXT world..in GOD as well as this material world...that what we sow we shall reap...such a mann is HEALTHY..arog

3. The third symptom of a sick soul mann is - NOT treating all HUMANS as EQUAL, BROTHERS, no discrimination on race creed colour etc..Jaat Meh JOT, Jot meh Jaata... The SICK SOUL will divide according to colour race creed religion jaat paaat castes, rich poor etc etc etc. This BREEDS HAUMAII HANKAAR SUPERIORITY COMPLEX....and all the EVILS that spring therefrom..Selfishness, anger, discrimination, cruelty...bad character..

Its OPPOSITE healthy soul will regard all as the sons of GOD..equal in all things..SELFLESS sacrificing character..for the good of all mankind..

4. A Sick Mind also shows the symptom of "GYAAN of the MIND" only....Education of the Mind is NOt enough to make a Proper Human man..a proper human also needs..LOVE, HUMILITY, ability to look at and understand the opposite viewpoint...PHILOSOPHY..is NOT Human..LOVE is HUMAN GREATNESS..One cannot "get" parmatma by usingones education..He is GIT through Pure LOVE..Tera aant an jayee lakhiaya..LOVE is the Common denominator of GOD and HUMAN..Jin PREM keeyo tin PRABH paiyo says GURU GOBIND SINGH JI..how true

These then are the SYMPTOMS of a SICK SOUL...now we cna easily understand why it is written DUKH DAROO...meaning when the Human Mind is under stress...death of aloved one, failure of business, loss of wealth..etc etc..then GOD..WAHEGURU..is suddenly IMPORTANT...Prayers are held, ardassan are performed....donations to charities performed..all to "APPEASE" GOD ..so that He will do the needful...this is ordinary WORLDLY BEHAVIOUR....men change with DUKH...they are FORCED to CHANGE...a drunkard, a gambler, a womaniser will attempt to CHANGE when TRAGEDY STRIKES !!!

In some cases, HE CHANGES drastically..for the Better..He Starts to Beleive in the HUKM of GOD..He begins to beleive in the ULTIMATE power of GOD, He begisn to treat all humans as brothers, as equals...and TRUTH DAWNS inside of him..and his LIVING and CHARACTER begisn to change...the attributes of GOD such a slove truth honesty etc begin to take root in him..the SIFTS of GOD..and they change him..and thus the miracle happens SIFT swalio PAAR..He reaches the Peak of Human Character..

It is basic Truth that Greebee POVERTY, and human NEEDs do teach a "lesson"...Many only PRAY and remeber GOD when they are POOR..and in NEED ( once they are rich..they desert GOD and become LOST in the pleasures of LIFE !!)
Needs and Poverty makes men THINK,,become adept and clever..street wise..self independent, self confident, hard working...fera of GOD, love of fellow human beings..animals..trees etc..a poor man is more inclined to be humble, soft spoken..

WEALTH..and TOO MUCH of it makes amna proud, selfish, cruel, HARD TALKER..rude even..loud mouth..full of Anger...etc etc..

Thus the Best solution lies in BETWEEN..SEHAJ...Just enough for needs..and NOT WANTS.

Jarnail Singh Gyani


----------

